# Why do we not have a different kind of Byzantine Translation?



## Polanus1561 (May 25, 2015)

Without the Johannine Comma, and the weird backwards translation of Revelation etc? We have way more Byzantine scripts now vs Erasmus/Beza


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2015)

World English Bible, English Majority Text Version are two English ones I know of.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 25, 2015)

Interestingly enough, the Holman Christian Standard was originally planned to be translated from the Majority Text, however plans changed after Arthur Farstad passed away. There are a few MT translations available, but they tend to be obscure and harder to find.


----------



## MW (May 25, 2015)

John Yap said:


> We have way more Byzantine scripts now vs Erasmus/Beza



"Scripts" of what? Where has God ever promised the preservation of "scripts."


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 25, 2015)

Always the Good Ol' King James brother!Tried and Trusted


----------

